# Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!



## Krummhorn

Happy Holidays from the staff of Talk Classical

We would like to thank all of you for your continued support of this music forum over the past year, and look forward to continued growth of this forum in 2009.

All the best to you and yours.

Kh


----------



## david johnson

hohoho!


----------



## Rachovsky

*Merry Christmas to you all.*


----------



## Elgarian

And thanks to you and the other moderators for all the work you do in keeping the place shipshape, and such a rewarding place to visit. I hope you all get extra goodies in your Christmas stockings.



On the first day of Christmas my true love gave to me:
A Beethoven si-ymphonee.

On the second day of Christmas my true love gave to me:
Two Strauss duets
And a Beethoven si-ymphonee.

On the third day of Christmas my true love gave to me:
Three quartets
Two Strauss duets
And a Beethoven si-ymphonee.

On the fourth day of Christmas my true love gave to me:
Four Schubert songs
Three quartets
Two Strauss duets
And a Beethoven si-ymphonee.

On the fifth day of Christmas my true love gave to me:
The whole of Wagner's Riiiiiing!
Four Schubert songs
Three quartets
Two Strauss duets
And a Beethoven si-ymphonee.

etc... etc...


----------



## Guest

I also wish every one a merry old time over the festive season, and would like to share this video with those not averse to a bit of Irish Folk (I am not Irish but love their music) 




Read the message


----------



## Rondo

Happy Holidays!

Thanks for the video, Andante. It's beautiful. The music reminds me of a part of the _Lord of the Rings_ soundtrack.


----------



## jurianbai

I just joined Talk Classical not long ago. Nice reading here, and of course now :

*Happy Holiday ...... Merry Christmas '08 .... Happy New Year '09*


----------



## World Violist

Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## Weston

Yes, what a great job the moderators and posters do here. May you all find many moments of real peace during these hectic holidays.


----------



## marval

A very happy Christmas and a joyous and peaceful new year to everyone. Thank you to all the staff for their hard work, and to all the contributors for their informative and lively chat.


Margaret


----------



## Isola

Happy Holidays everyone! Many thanks to the hosts & moderators for your hard work and to all the contributors for your insightful, intelligent and friendly posts. I've learned so much from this great forum. All the best!


----------



## Yagan Kiely

I really can't be bothered for any end of year festivities...


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Yagan Kiely said:


> I really can't be bothered for any end of year festivities...


And merry Christmas to you too, Yagan! 

But seriously, I hope everyone on TC has a great holiday season.


----------



## phoenixshade

Merry *Saturnalia*, everybody!

(One myth is as good as the next...)

Seriously, I wish everyone the best for this holiday season, regardless of your religious beliefs or *lack thereof*.


----------



## louella

Merry Christmas and God bless


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Here at the "/Philly" household, we celebrate Christmas, complete with a now-annual, unapologetic, non-politically-correct _Christmas Party_ (so you probably won't hear much from me this weekend), but whatever end-of-year celebrations you're involved in, or even if you're simply looking forward to hopes for a better New Year, a hearty "Best Wishes" to all virtual friends and acquaintances.


----------



## David C Coleman

*Have a wonderful Christmas and a prosperous New Year....*


----------



## jhar26

Merry Christmas friends.


----------



## World Violist

Chi_town/Philly said:


> Here at the "/Philly" household, we celebrate Christmas, complete with a now-annual, unapologetic, non-politically-correct _Christmas Party_


Now _that's_ the spirit.

I was just looking for some Enescu to listen to; he wrote no such "Christmas Oratorios" or "Messiahs" or any o' that stuff!


----------



## Daniel

Merry Christmas to you all!

Daniel


----------



## World Violist

This is sorta politically correct I think... regardless, it's about the only Christmas music I can bring myself to listen to anymore other than Leroy Anderson... and that's pushing it.


----------



## Frederik Magle

I wish you all a very Merry Christmas (or happy holidays if you do not celebrate Christmas)!!

Best regards,
Frederik


----------



## rojo

Happy holidays to one and all!!

All the best for the holiday season, and into the new year.


----------



## Daniel

Hopefully you all had great christmas! A renewed place for the christmas-thread, stay in peace! Christmas is the feast of love and peace.

Daniel


----------

